# SunStar Gifts 2008 Halloween Catalogs



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

In the past we were able to access the Sunstar gifts Halloween catalogs and someone on Halloweenforum.com had the ID and password or public URL so that we could access them. 

This year it seems that they have 2 Halloween catalogs one for decorations and one for animations. 

Does anyone have the public link ? We tried the old link and it doesn't work. 

Here is the website URL:

http://www.sunstargifts.com/

Here is the public link that doesn't work anymo:

http://www.sunstargifts.com/public_html/halloween.htm

Thanks !


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah. I went back and did a search here for the website and you're right -- no good. The only thing I can think to do is to call them. Here's their info:

360 W 132nd St
Los Angeles, CA , 90061-1106 
Phone: 310-366-7578


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

yes they have 2 halloween catalogs and some neat props in both from what i saw in the past , but general public cant access them anymore , i think business like that should let the catalogs public for viewing and have a search or reference page of what compagnies will have their items on halloween for those that want certain props from the catalog like many compagny do.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll have to pick up their catalogs at Transworld.  Only 4 more weeks!!!!

Jim


----------



## dd_richart1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Does anyone have sunstar catalogs from 2014 and older? Thanks. For Halloween


----------



## Big Mouth Billy Bass (Oct 26, 2015)

dd_richart1 said:


> Does anyone have sunstar catalogs from 2014 and older? Thanks. For Halloween


Well, I have a 2016 Sunstar Halloween Catalog. 

-Frank


----------

